# Here's sending all our best wishes to Jen on her wedding day...



## topcat83

...Jen (my co-mod) gets married tomorrow (New Years Day) at Mount Maunganui.

I hope you have a fantastic day, Jen, and that the weather stays good. 

All the best :cheer2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Congratulations Jen I wish you a long a happy marriage 

Maiden xxx


----------



## christopherm

Congratulations! Have a happy wedding!
:clap2:


----------



## jenswaters

OMG!!!! You guys are awesome!!!! Topcat, you little love xoxoxoxox

Thanks all. And btw, Topcat is right....tourists around the Mount are CRAZY at this time of year!!! We are allowing 45 mins to do a drive that normally takes 15mins!!!

Promise to post pics soon 

Jen xxxx


----------



## jenswaters

Hey Expatters

Had an AMAZING day for our very informal Kiwi wedding. It was great to see so many forum members there too!!!



Hope you can see the pic of our beautiful country!


----------



## sdh080

jenswaters said:


> Hey Expatters
> 
> Had an AMAZING day for our very informal Kiwi wedding. It was great to see so many forum members there too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can see the pic of our beautiful country!


What a great week to get married, 

Ours wasn't quite as informal but a good day was had by all.

Congratulations again.


----------



## topcat83

What a lovely photo! And I love the Surf Rescue boat in the background - very Kiwi!

Did you notice I booked the weather for you??


----------



## Guest

Hope you had a great day and all the best for the
years ahead.

Shane, Carole & Kai


----------



## kiwifruity

What a beautiful pic Jen! Better late than never, congratulations to you both! Yes, we were just there the other day......what a piece of heaven NZ is!

fruity

x


----------



## jenswaters

topcat83 said:


> What a lovely photo! And I love the Surf Rescue boat in the background - very Kiwi!
> 
> Did you notice I booked the weather for you??


I know!!!! Our friend runs Mt Maunganui Surf and Rescue, and offered to take us around on the IRB. Dave LOVED it!!! How cool!!


----------



## Siouxzee

Congratulations Jen!


----------

